
The inevitable takedown of the female CEO - Reedx
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/06/the-inevitable-takedown-of-the-female-ceo/
======
zepto
Not just CEOs, executives, managers and leaders at all levels.

Stereotype threat is real.

